# Adjust Your Abu Garcia To Prevent Backlash & Cast Farther!



## Scuba Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

Adjust Your Abu Garcia To Prevent Backlash & Cast Farther!

Abu Garcia's Blue Yonder 6500 & 7000 baitcast reels are known for making record long casts. If you adjust the spool tensioner, centrifugal & magnetic brakes correctly not only can you cast far but eliminate backlashes known as birdnesting. The unit i'm using is the Blue Yonder 7000 since this larger unit can hold more line (370yd of 50lb Jerry Brown braid) then the smaller 6500 unit. 

If you set the spool tensioner correctly this will prevent backlashes. I lightly "finger tighten" the knob. To tight will limit the smooth release. To loose and the spool vibrates & the ratchet will engage during the cast. 

The centrifugal control works together with the magnetic braking. Lower numbers match-up casting lighter items while the heavier weights require a larger number. I purposely use 3, 4, & 5 ounce lead banks & pyramid lead weights just to get an idea of the correct settings. If backlashing occurs i raise the numbers. So i lob & power cast each weight to get the numbers correct. If you set the numbers right expect long casting distances with no backlashes. You'll also be able to cast without using your thumb to slow the spool. Casting a conventional reel thumbless is a true blessing!

The Blue Yonder is one of many reels on the market that aids the angler for casting long distances. Reels that have open cage frames "CT frames" that allow thumb access & no level wind apparatus are key. Other reel models known for record casting are Daiwa Millionaire 7HT Mag (used by Danny Moeskops when he set the current world record), the Akios-666-MM3-Tourno, Abu Garcia's 6500 CT Mag Series & the PENN 525 Mag.

Other features that help in casting are-
Using thinner diameter lines.
Using aerodynamic-shaped lead weights.
Casting long tapered "C-Bend" rated rods.
Having the wind at your back.
Practice. Practice. And yes, practice!

The goal for most shoreline casters are accuracy & casting far. Using the right gear is important. Strength & size of the angler means little, technique is everything. After a year of using different set-ups i found 13ft rods work the best for me with a rating of Medium/Heavy. I use a Daiwa 3-piece 13'3" Ballistic. Longer rods are either to heavy or have excessive "whiplash". Shorter rods aren't strong enough unless you up the rating to Heavy, even then it doesn't cast well. 

So far i haven't hooked anything larger then 40lbs using the Blue Yonder 7K. The reel has handled Trevally, Barracuda, Ladyfish, Bonefish, Sharks & Rays. If you do get a large hook-up i recommend not using your thumb on the line. Rather slow the spool by "thumbing" the side of the exposed metal spool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR9uh3heOus


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't have an Abu...so I can't comment on the settings....Field testing my squalls and going from 4oz to 5oz...I back off on the mag breaks for greater distance.....( casting into the wind)....I would just walk off 100yards....for distance measurement, I would think that line thing would just slow down the cast..........70 yards was the best I could do....with 5oz..CCP rod.....OTG casting......with wind and a pompano rig.....if I can get 70yards with a wind in my face....I'm ok with that.....


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

till my knee went out I was just breaking 140 yards with 6 oz, throwing an akios 757 ctm on a 12' heavy OMC with 30# mono, now around 125 yds is average.
js


----------

